# Having trouble picking out a cute boys name for my maltese!



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hiya guys! I am getting my fluff in early January, and I go visit them in a couple weeks to figure out which fluff will come home with me . I know what I would pick if I got a girl but for a boy its difficult!:blink: I have come up with a few but my husband thinks Ari or Yuki is too feminine (I may fight him on them tho!) and so far all we could agree on was Louie so any idea on more cute boys names or where I can look some up? Some of the websites I've found don't have good names lol. :Happy_Dance:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I like louie...My little guy is rustee Wallace which is a guy I guess he owns a car dealership here in Texas but he had a commercial and a song and I thought it was catchy lol...hmm maybe name him whatever you husbands name is and then junior...lol jk  it's hard to come up with names sometimes without seeing the puppy so maybe once you find the one you want you will just know! I like dogs with "human" names though for sure. Sorry I'm definitely no help but I'm excited to see what you you come up with...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I too think the name comes w/the pup----personality---etc. That being said I always have 5 or 6 names in my brain for the next one! If it doesn't fit when baby comes home we just change our minds! I mostly like names I would not name a person though! Everyone is different & you should decide what is best---with your DH---it makes him feel his part in the equation!
Can't wait for pix! What fun you are going to have!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi. I'm Deborah and I'm from the Columbus Ohio area(Pickerington) almost neighbors. It is hard to pick out names . I've looked at dog names online, baby names for humans, and even ihe obituaries. When you find the right one you'll know. Good luck! I've had an Eerie, Hardy,Toby, Eden,Joey,Newton, for males and Avalon, Buffy, Laurel,Violet,Marley,and Victoria(Vickie) for females.oh how could I forget Olliver Twist (Ollie)


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

If I ever get a female I want to name her "Ice". A male would be "Zane".


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

How about "Wills" after the Prince!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my male dogs are.. OBI 1 ,then we have artic monkey , Elmo,and Tatty teddy ..
you will fall in love with your dog first, then the name will come don't worry


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

How exciting for you......sorry cant help on names I had enough trouble with JoJo  x


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

It took me a long time before I picked out my babies names....Milo and Mimi. For boy's names,besides Milo, I liked the name Cody. I found that the following link was very helpful. GOOD LUCK! 
11,000 Dog names, Cat names and more Pet Names at PetNamesWorld.com


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the name Henley for a boy. Of course I love Don Henley from the "Eagles" so if I ever have another boy his name will be Henley.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I like Cooper, it almost was Louis' name.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

What are your interests? My DD is a music teacher, my Aussie was name after Mozart. I also had Johann Sebastian Bark after Bach. His call name was Yonny. Spookies bday is Halloween. 

The name will come to you after puppy comes home


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you guys for the advice! @ Furbabies Mom, we are close to being neighbors! I was just down in Columbus last weekend because we flew out of the airport for our honeymoon . All of your names you hav had are adorable! @ SweetMalteseAngels tyvm for the link! I will check it out!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

@ Spookiesmom, I love japanese culture which is why I was going to name him Yuki for snow but neow I like some of the other names I'm seeing and Louie is still in the running too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well since you are getting your little guy in winter, what about the name Frosty. I agree with the others that sometimes you have to wait and see their personality. I don't like Louie, but that is just my two cents. Hemingway (Hemi) is a nice boys name.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yep. I am one who waits to meet the pup and see what fits him/her (personality, act, looks...etc). 



sassy's mommy said:


> Well since you are getting your little guy in winter, what about the name Frosty.


hehe I find this to be SO CUTE!!! Frosty gets my vote:wub: 

I love snow/winter theme like names, especially because I ended up with two snow-themed named malts :wub2: I say that I *ended up with* because I swear, I did not plan on their final names in advance. Somehow, they were the ones who picked it :thumbsup:


----------

